# C50 / C59 questions



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I had looked and rode a C50 a few years back but didn't buy it and have had "regrets". I am looking for a new project bike for the upcoming winter and have decided to get that Colnago. I have seen some really beautiful C50 frames but honestly the C59 paint schemes don't appeal to me as much.

So I just have a few simple questions;

1) What years were the C50 and C59 frames made? 
2) What are the differences in frame construction?
3) Is Colnago still building frames in Italy?
4) The "s" on some frame sizes is for slopping top tube, correct? Is that just for stand over clearance or for a more comfort type geometery?
5) Will I have to learn Italian?

Thanks to any that answer!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

1) C50 was made from 2004 to 2010, C59 from 2010 onwards

2) C59 has a 1" 1/8 - 1" 1/2 oversized conic steerer, ( like the EPS ) , thicker tubes and stiffer squared rear triangle, internal routing and it is prepared for electric groups, otherwise is similar lugged HM Carbon construction 

3) Yes the Master and C59 are still made in Italy, the C59 Carbon however is japanese Torayca, the C50 was made with Italian ATR Composites carbon and italian threads

4) yes, it is just sloping is the preferred "modern" geometry, the fit is the same as the equivalent traditional size ( for example 54-50s or 56-52s ) The C59 is not a comfort frame, it has pure italian racing geometry with lower BB, short wheelbase and relatively short head tube.

5) Yes.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Grazie Salsa Lover!


----------

